# How good is the new Z7 by Mathews???!!!



## TRaikes (Apr 26, 2009)

I am interested in the New Z7? How good is it really? How does this bow compare to other mathews and why? Should it be worth the upgrade from the Drenalin?


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

I do not like the looks of the z7, but the other day I shot one at 28" 70lb (I have a 30" draw) shot 20 arrows at 20 yards 2 at a time, ended up pipeing 3 of them, also the bow had no peep sight. The z7 holds rock solid when I say rock solid I meen you cant pull that pin off the dot if you tried. It does not have a hint of vibration or kick either.


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

The pro at my local shop said he shot a better spot round with the Z7 than his target bow!


----------



## logansdad (Feb 12, 2010)

you got to love a hoyt though. at least if you dont like the z7 you can make some killer waffles


----------



## FrzrFilling (Oct 6, 2009)

*z7*



logansdad said:


> you got to love a hoyt though. at least if you dont like the z7 you can make some killer waffles


Don't need a boat anchor thank you. No hoyt for me.


But I will agree with the Z7 reviews. I test shot 6 different bows (including a boat anchor Hoyt Maxxis). I preferred the rock solid Z7. Second choice was a tie between the Elite GT500 and the BowTech Destroyer (although the latter was the fastest of all 6 bows). All set 28.5" draw, 62#. Used same arrows and rest as these were demo bows at shop. The Z7 sat great in my hand, rock solid and without peep or sight was most consistent.

Interesting also that a Hoyt fan would make fun of a "bows look" - excuse me - take a good look at the hoyt risers - nothing gonna rank higher than a 5 on any scale 1-10.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

saw two guy,s shooting indoor 3d today with them seem pretty fast. that all black looked good


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

The Z7 is an awesome shooter, I like better than my LX.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

In my opinion i prefer the m7 over the z7. Longer axle to axle and just feels better to me. In my opinion the m7 is the sleeper bow for mathews.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

good enough to do a* search *on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRaikes (Apr 26, 2009)

*M7???*

Why would this bow be better than the Z7? Dual cam? I'm not much on a dual cam? Isn't it easier to get timing off? Help? Also the guy running my local proshop said he knew something that would make me wait on trading if I knew. I asked if it was a new bow and he said no? But…know I don't know where I stand with him? Sounds like one to me? Or longer axle to axle and dual cam is really the only diff. If this what he was trying to say then… I will own a Z7 soon!


----------



## TRaikes (Apr 26, 2009)

*M7?!*

I guess the M7 is the new monster with the gridlock riser? 7.0 braceheight? Still doing research but I may have this figured out! Anyways I like the single cam bows for some reason! Any replies??


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

I don't own one but from the reviews that if you want smooth and ugliness that they are awsome but not many are getting anywhere close to the advertised speed, and that they only increased speed too little to notice from their older bow....like one guy had a dxt and only seen 10 to 15 more fps....but hey its all about personal prefference. I have noticed though that bows are worse than electronics...in 5 years they are worth less than half new(with it being loaded) haha


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

TRaikes said:


> I am interested in the New Z7? How good is it really? How does this bow compare to other mathews and why? Should it be worth the upgrade from the Drenalin?


I have a legacy and upgraded to the Z7 and I love it. the reverse assist is nice too.:shade:


----------



## DakotaBow (Oct 14, 2004)

*Yer a special little guy aint ya!*



woodlawnhunter said:


> I don't own one but from the reviews that if you want smooth and ugliness that they are awsome but not many are getting anywhere close to the advertised speed, and that they only increased speed too little to notice from their older bow....like one guy had a dxt and only seen 10 to 15 more fps....but hey its all about personal prefference. I have noticed though that bows are worse than electronics...in 5 years they are worth less than half new(with it being loaded) haha



Another brilliant internet brain child. Where are you getting that they are not getting anywhere close to the IBO speeds. I have shot two of them and have been looking heavily at all the posts on here about real world speeds as I am seriously considering a switch. If you look at the posts and the setups/arrow weights/draw length and draw weight they are all getting pretty darn close to the advertised IBO speed within a few fps. You do know how to calculate the IBO speed there sparky, don't ya???

And secondly there genius the IBO speed of the DXT is 322. The IBO speed of the Z7 is 330. An 8 FPS increase. So like that "one guy" that "only" noticed 10-15 more fps in your scientific little comparison there was doin pretty dam good. :mg:

What would the internet do without you


----------



## jb24333 (Jan 3, 2010)

*you seem special ya self there sparky*



DakotaBow said:


> Another brilliant internet brain child. Where are you getting that they are not getting anywhere close to the IBO speeds. I have shot two of them and have been looking heavily at all the posts on here about real world speeds as I am seriously considering a switch. If you look at the posts and the setups/arrow weights/draw length and draw weight they are all getting pretty darn close to the advertised IBO speed within a few fps. You do know how to calculate the IBO speed there sparky, don't ya???
> 
> And secondly there genius the IBO speed of the DXT is 322. The IBO speed of the Z7 is 330. An 8 FPS increase. So like that "one guy" that "only" noticed 10-15 more fps in your scientific little comparison there was doin pretty dam good. :mg:
> 
> What would the internet do without you


Whats your problem???
Sounds like your a braniac internet freak ya self.
have a great day sparky:shade:


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

DakotaBow said:


> Another brilliant internet brain child. Where are you getting that they are not getting anywhere close to the IBO speeds. I have shot two of them and have been looking heavily at all the posts on here about real world speeds as I am seriously considering a switch. If you look at the posts and the setups/arrow weights/draw length and draw weight they are all getting pretty darn close to the advertised IBO speed within a few fps. You do know how to calculate the IBO speed there sparky, don't ya???
> 
> And secondly there genius the IBO speed of the DXT is 322. The IBO speed of the Z7 is 330. An 8 FPS increase. So like that "one guy" that "only" noticed 10-15 more fps in your scientific little comparison there was doin pretty dam good. :mg:
> 
> What would the internet do without you


 Why would you seriously say stuff like that? I just said what I have seen(yes people with short draw lengths) have not seen much difference. I was not putting down mathews at all again simply stating my opinnion, it seems that someone here gets way too defensive easily. Sorry again as I did not mean to upset anyone"Dakotabow". and when I ment ugly I ment it in a sarcastic way as I am sure there is a reason why the riser is like it is.


----------



## max rider (Jan 7, 2010)

Well i will give you my opinion. I have owned one for a month. The Z7 is a great bow. But i think the M7 & the bowtech Destroyer is a better bow. I sold my Z7 and now i'm shooting a Destroyer 350.


----------



## yotebuster (Aug 12, 2009)

DakotaBow said:


> Another brilliant internet brain child. Where are you getting that they are not getting anywhere close to the IBO speeds. I have shot two of them and have been looking heavily at all the posts on here about real world speeds as I am seriously considering a switch. If you look at the posts and the setups/arrow weights/draw length and draw weight they are all getting pretty darn close to the advertised IBO speed within a few fps. You do know how to calculate the IBO speed there sparky, don't ya???
> 
> And secondly there genius the IBO speed of the DXT is 322. The IBO speed of the Z7 is 330. An 8 FPS increase. So like that "one guy" that "only" noticed 10-15 more fps in your scientific little comparison there was doin pretty dam good. :mg:
> 
> What would the internet do without you


Wow! Guess he struck a nerve didn't he fanboy! These types of statements are typical of a mathews fanboy! Can't stand anything negative to be said about all mighty z7. Well I wouldn't have one! I think they suck! I'm entitled to my opinion and I don't mind telling you. Get a life dude! Calling a guy "brain child", "sparky", "genius". Well you're a joke! And a fanboy! Yall make me want to puke!


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

*get a life*

my 17 year old makes a statement on here that is true , as we had seen it with our own eyes at the Mathews dealer and you attack him on here?I am glad you are not the majority that we have met on these forums! We will shoot whatever we have and are not brand specific. I hope you are proud of yourself showing youngsters how not to act , or talk to someone they don't even know! My boy talks and acts more mature than you , thank God ! enough said


----------



## rotz69 (Nov 28, 2007)

logansdad said:


> you got to love a hoyt though. at least if you dont like the z7 you can make some killer waffles


Hoyt really gave up this year that carbon is a total waste of money!! I shot one the same day I bought the z7 and WOW... What a waste of good tubing


----------



## rotz69 (Nov 28, 2007)

On a serious note---- I was out in the wind today and I was shooting 2 inch groups at 40 yards. And I am average at best. My groups have got a lot smaller going from my switchback to the z7. And as far as speed it is shooting my 380 grain arrow 307fps. I have broke 6 arrows in the last week shooting. Have not hooded any but the nocks break and split the shafts on them. I use a very dull field point to reduce damage. I am about done shooting at the same spot with it but I just want to make sure I am grouping good. 

I really like it!! If speed is not an issue for u. Then I would say to try to shoot a drenalin also. Very very smooth draw and fairly fast.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

FrzrFilling said:


> Don't need a boat anchor thank you. No hoyt for me.
> 
> 
> But I will agree with the Z7 reviews. I test shot 6 different bows (including a boat anchor Hoyt Maxxis). I preferred the rock solid Z7. Second choice was a tie between the Elite GT500 and the BowTech Destroyer (although the latter was the fastest of all 6 bows). All set 28.5" draw, 62#. Used same arrows and rest as these were demo bows at shop. The Z7 sat great in my hand, rock solid and without peep or sight was most consistent.
> ...



Well any credibility you may have had is out the window.

News flash genius, out of the 4 bows you mention on this post guess which one has the lightest mass weight?

I'll give ya a hint, it's the boat anchor. 

Destroyer 350 4.1 Lbs
Elite GT500 4.1 Lbs
Z7 3.97 Lbs
Maxxis 31 3.90 Lbs


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

My Z7 is better than my Hoyt, Bowtech and Bear. Time to sell the rest.


----------



## flounderv2 (Nov 9, 2009)

I love mine and it puts meat in the fridge just fine.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Im switching from a DXT to Z7. Performance to Performance there is not a HUGE difference. Smoother draw... 8FPS I garentee I can not tell the difference on... And still no sound and no vibration after the shot.

The main reason Im switching is to try to get a longer riser. I am an average archer. The DXT multiplys my shooting form flaws horribly. I shot the Reezen a bit late last summer at 40, 50yds, my groups at 40 and 50 were better than my 30yd DXT groups. The proshop guys all suggested it was due to the longer riser and longer ata. The Z7 and Reezen have the same length risers as it appears to me.


----------



## wmthuntingcom (Feb 16, 2009)

*Z7*

I shot the Z7 at Glaubers Sports and was very impressed. I owned a switchback a couple years ago and never should of got rid of it. This bow is very similar to it. If I could explain it in my words, it felt like when I got it back I could let go of it and it would stay in the draw position. That may not make any sense but that is how solid it felt.


----------

